# Moulting?



## AlexGreyMillers (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a budgie who is 5 months old and he has been moulting for about 3 weeks. Is this normal? What do birds moult for? This is the first budgie I've had


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

It seems like your budgie is going through it's first moult. 3 weeks is normal,even short. I think it depends on the bird how long the moult takes. My Kalle's first moult took about two months. Birds/budgies moult because they change their feathers. I think the purpose of moulting is to always have healthy feathering.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've moved your thread over to "Budgie Health".

This thread will answer your questions about molting:
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

Budgies lose and grow new feathers for the same reason mammals lose and grow new hair.

Take the time to read the stickies at the top of each section of the forum. You'll find they answer most of your basic questions. 

http://talkbudgies.com/site-related-discussion/71657-list-stickies.html*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Usually when they get their adult feathers is when they molt is the worst. My girl looked like a living pin coushion


----------



## AnnaLou (Apr 1, 2015)

My Pippin is going through this at the moment! My goodness she is grumpy lol I hope your little one is ok


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Best wishes to your little one--he's in for a rough time! Sounds like it's almost over, though! 
I'd love to see some pictures of his new feathers!


----------

